# My trade with BCLUXOR . :)



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

So I was lucky enough to do a trade with Mr BCLuxor. This is what I received . Like Cudnt be happier. He really hooked me up. I've wanted to shoot his style if shooter for a long long time and lemme tell ya they are a dream to shoot. I murdered some cans with them and these suckers r straight shooters and feel amazing in the hand. U r a very talented man Ben. This was also my first experience with a ringed shooter and holy crap it's a blast. I never thought I'd like a ringed shooter but boy was I wrong. It's crazy how accurate I was with these today. Thank u Ben. These will forever be treasured in my collection . I really do appreciate u friend. Doug


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice trade! Ben's shooters are awesome!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice trade they look really good !

cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice trade and cool slingshots!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

BC is one of my favourite slingshot artists; I echo your sentiment to the fullest...I really couldn't hold them in higher regard.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow thanks Doug I am still loving your fine work and what a compliment! I simply can't belive they arrived I was so concerned about these what nearly 30 days!!? Well at last they are with their new owner! Thanks my friend for this trade.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I wonder if the shooter individual is talking about is like this one? It seems almost magical. Highly recommended.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Lug said:


> I wonder if the shooter individual is talking about is like this one? It seems almost magical. Highly recommended.


I posted over on bc's thread about our trade 

This is someone elses haha

And yes, its close to identical. Just has my logo ingraved on the bottom


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys  what cracked lol? :question:


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

BCLuxor said:


> Thanks guys  what cracked lol? :question:


==

Oops, sorry for the confusion. In my screen capture, I was trying to find out about "Individual's" current favorite setup. (The "cracked" reference is from a recent post by Pawpawsailor about how one of his shooters cracked before it was even sold or shot because the wood had bad grain.)


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweet Trade, Brother.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A good trade, enjoy the feeling !!


----------

